# Central Bank publishes its enforcement priorities for 2014



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2014)

[broken link removed]

*Enforcement priority areas for 2014:*
*Banking & Insurance *


Prudential requirements
Systems & controls
 *Markets *


Prudential requirements (with a focus on large exposures)
MiFID conduct of business rules
Client Asset Requirements
Timeliness and accuracy of information submitted to the Central Bank
Systems & controls
 *Credit Unions *


Prudential requirements (with a focus on reserves, liquidity, lending & investments)
Timeliness and accuracy of information submitted to the Central Bank
Systems & controls
Governance
 *Consumer Protection*


Code of Conduct for Mortgage Arrears
Prudential requirements for retail intermediaries and debt management firms
Professional indemnity insurance
Firms which fail to engage appropriately with the Central Bank
 *All Sectors*


Fitness and probity obligations of the Central Bank Reform Act 2010
Anti-Money Laundering (AML)/Counter Terrorism Financing (CTF) compliance


----------



## Monksfield (12 Mar 2014)

*Regulator's priorities*

I think it is interesting that the suitability of investment advice is not among the priorities.

As long as advisers do not believe that this part of what they do is going to face proper scrutiny (unless they are unlucky enough to end up in a courtroom) they are likely to continue not to do proper research and misunderstand risk.


----------



## Gerry Canning (13 Mar 2014)

consumer protection; 

They are focussing on Prudential Requirements and Professional Indemnity insurance.
Might be advised to focus on Protect the Consumer first on the umpteen miss-sells and tidy up Prudential/Indenity as they go along. 
This smells of more paper protection not consumer protection.


----------

